# not new but still first post



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

Been here since the old genxxl went down. Never wanted to post, but shit happens and here we go!


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

have


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

to


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

get


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

ten


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

posts


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

so


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

I


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

can


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

send


----------



## bassbob (Mar 23, 2014)

a pm. Glad that's over!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome!  Glad you decided to be an active poster.  It's more fun that way


----------



## brazey (Mar 24, 2014)

Wonderful posts.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 24, 2014)

Nicely done bassbob. Welcome

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Thornton (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the posting


----------



## goldeneye901 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Riles (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Tazkven (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome


----------

